# WTF with all the back packs



## Puck it (Dec 31, 2016)

Is the east coast and you are not miles from a lift or a lodge.  You just look f'ing stupid

Rant over.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 31, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Is the east coast and you are not miles from a lift or a lodge.  You just look f'ing stupid
> 
> Rant over.


Agreed.  I was behind someone on the Zoomer chair on Thursday whose pack got caught on their chair, and they went around and tripped the emergency stop bar.

Sent from my XT1080 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Dec 31, 2016)

Only need them for the first runs of the day.

1. Fill pack with beers
2. Hide beers around the mountain.
3. Put pack back in lodge. 
4. Enjoy beers throughout the day (crush cans, put in pocket, throw away when back to base).


----------



## dlague (Dec 31, 2016)

Tin said:


> Only need them for the first runs of the day.
> 
> 1. Fill pack with beers
> 2. Hide beers around the mountain.
> ...


My wife and would forget where we put the beer.  I tried skiing with a pack.  Had extra gear, lunch beer etc but it was a pain in the ass IMO.  The gloves were cold,  beer shaken up, and eating lunch on the fly was not worth it.  I also got hooked on the lift but detached soon enough.  Also feel like to pushed me forward on the seat.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaybird (Dec 31, 2016)

dlague said:


> My wife and would forget where we put the beer.  I tried skiing with a pack.  Had extra gear, lunch beer etc but it was a pain in the ass IMO.  The gloves were cold,  beer shaken up, and eating lunch on the fly was not worth it.  I also got hooked on the lift but detached soon enough.  Also feel like to pushed me forward on the seat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Simple Simon.

Waah Waah.

Remove it and place the pack on your lap while on a lift.
You likely got 'hooked' on the lift because you're a dope.

Next problem ?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 31, 2016)

dlague said:


> Also feel like to pushed me forward on the seat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Swing it around it front of you onto your lap or over the bar


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 31, 2016)

jaybird said:


> Simple Simon.
> 
> Waah Waah.
> 
> ...



Nooooo that's not the problem !

Why are so many people wearing them ??  Really what's in there !



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 31, 2016)

dlague said:


> My wife and would forget where we put the beer.  I tried skiing with a pack.  Had extra gear, lunch beer etc but it was a pain in the ass IMO.  The gloves were cold,  beer shaken up, and eating lunch on the fly was not worth it.  I also got hooked on the lift but detached soon enough.  Also feel like to pushed me forward on the seat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


You need a stashed beer locator app. Just save ur GPS coordinates where you stash, then us Maps to get "turn by turn" directions to your stash.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 31, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Nooooo that's not the problem !
> 
> Why are so many people wearing them ??  Really what's in there !
> 
> ...



https://www.google.com/amp/kdvr.com...g-caught-on-ski-lift-left-at-utah-resort/amp/

This just happened a week ago! Not worth the added danger, In the 80's I saw a girl caught by a scarf , quick work by a good lifty saved her ass!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 31, 2016)

Another rant. If you buy f'ing ski pants with suspenders.  Use them.  Not having them on your shoulders and sticking out does not make you look cool.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 31, 2016)

I've been wondering about all the backpacks too.

Judging from the skills displayed by many wearers I hope those packs have first aid kits in them.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 31, 2016)

Dude.....I gotta be ready to throw on my 'spenders, grab my snakebite kit and ditch your sorry asses when shit gets heavy out there man.

Seriously though, get off my fucking mountain!  Happy new year!


----------



## octopus (Dec 31, 2016)

frozen hydration pack and avalanche shovel of course


----------



## skiberg (Dec 31, 2016)

Posers who watch too many ski movies. Trying to look cool. Almost always they are poor skiers. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 31, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> Dude.....I gotta be ready to throw on my 'spenders, grab my snakebite kit and ditch your sorry asses when shit gets heavy out there man.
> 
> Seriously though, get off my fucking mountain!  Happy new year!



Preppers are exempt! 9mm as well?


----------



## elks (Dec 31, 2016)

dlague said:


> I also got hooked on the lift but detached soon enough.  Also feel like to pushed me forward on the seat.



Interesting concept to address those concerns.  https://us.wolffepack.com/products/summit


----------



## becca m (Dec 31, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Posers who watch too many ski movies. Trying to look cool. Almost always they are poor skiers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



EEEEK   I do ski poorly and I sometimes wear a backpack when I do         that *WAS* me!!!!!       (But I snowboard better than many!!)


----------



## Puck it (Dec 31, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> Dude.....I gotta be ready to throw on my 'spenders, grab my snakebite kit and ditch your sorry asses when shit gets heavy out there man.
> 
> Seriously though, get off my fucking mountain!  Happy new year!


no you get off my mountain.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 31, 2016)

kelly001 said:


> Interesting concept to address those concerns.  https://us.wolffepack.com/products/summit


What a PITA that would be, thanks but no thanks! 

Have to admit, I purchased a Black Diamond Agent Pack last year because I knew I'd want the ski carry option for hiking Aspen Highland Bowl. You know what, I never used it! The day I decided to take the bus from Snowmass to Highlands, I sat waiting and thought to myself ...this friggin thing sucks, harness feels like a straight jacket, arm-pits, shoulders and back aren't happy, the pack part a uncomfortable bump... screw it! I walked back to the condo and ditched the thing! Hiked the Bowl with skis over my shoulder ... actually that kind of sucked too, but I was 100x more comfortable with everything else. After the trip I returned the pack to the store I got it from. 

A couple months ago I picked up a small Dakine Heli Pro 20 at TJmaxx, knowing I may never put it into service for it's intended use, and only because they were selling it at over 50% off. Plus it felt more comfortable than the BD agent. I had a idea in the back of my mind about getting a lightweight Rando Racing pack for ski carry, with little inertia to shop for one, didn't go looking for the small Dakine, it was just there to catch my eye when walking from Socks to Activewear, and it seemed to be close enough to that end. It's also shallow with a nicely padded back, light in weight and doesn't have straps hanging everywhere. We'll see if it ends up a glorified duffel bag relegated to the trunk of the car and a locker in the ski lodge. LOL.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 31, 2016)

I get a camelback ill use occasionally but mostly in spring. Full on backpack ill never get unless your skiing steep deep stuff out west somewhere but whatever that their problem not mine.


----------



## dlague (Jan 1, 2017)

jaybird said:


> Simple Simon.
> 
> Waah Waah.
> 
> ...


Ok who pissed in your Cheerios?  I have been there and done that - PITA IMO!  Who reply needs it?  Seriously, is it a cool factor like wearing a GoPro?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 1, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Another rant. If you buy f'ing ski pants with suspenders.  Use them.  Not having them on your shoulders and sticking out does not make you look cool.


+1 not like there is avalanche danger!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 1, 2017)

dlague said:


> Ok who pissed in your Cheerios?  I have been there and done that - PITA IMO!  Who reply needs it?  Seriously, is it a cool factor like wearing a GoPro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Out west skiing with my kids there was no way I wanted to go back to the lodge to get mittens instead of gloves or to ditch a layer or get hand warmers or a drink or snack etc.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 1, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Preppers are exempt! 9mm as well?



Chest carry/cross draw rig!


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 1, 2017)

Agreed with backpacks. Even if you're that person that needs to ski bell to bell, you can easily fit enough food and water inside a coat with pockets, and it won't be so cold on many days that the water will freeze.


----------



## Tin (Jan 1, 2017)

mlkrgr said:


> and it won't be so cold on many days that the water will freeze.




If you add enough vodka to your Gatorade/Powerade it won't freeze either.



Don't some places such as Smuggs not allow them?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 1, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Out west skiing with my kids there was no way I wanted to go back to the lodge to get mittens instead of gloves or to ditch a layer or get hand warmers or a drink or snack etc.



The only legit reason I can see to use a pack inbounds. Good post!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 1, 2017)

mlkrgr said:


> Agreed with backpacks. Even if you're that person that needs to ski bell to bell, you can easily fit enough food and water inside a coat with pockets, and it won't be so cold on many days that the water will freeze.


Pocket dogs. Oh yeah!


----------



## Tin (Jan 1, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Pocket dogs. Oh yeah!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 1, 2017)

Tin said:


>


come up and I will make sure I have one for you.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 1, 2017)

The ones wearing the backpacks think they are going on a expedition! Most of them can barely turn!


----------



## goldsbar (Jan 1, 2017)

I'll admit I used to be one of those guys many years ago.  Even out West, it was easier to throw the skis over my shoulder for a 20-30 minute hike than to strap them to the pack.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 1, 2017)

Backcountry it makes sense but at a northeast resort it's retarded !!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kbird (Jan 1, 2017)

I believe it's become somewhat of a fashion thing but for whatever reason why, it cannot become a hazard to themselves or others. With that said I prefer to ski with a pack, I can stay hydrated, eat a snack, swap gloves/goggles etc. It's more function over form for me and certainly not for fashion. When unloading, I always have it front and make sure it won't be caught on the chair.


----------



## TheArchitect (Jan 1, 2017)

I get dehydrated easily and don't want to stop a lot so I wear a small pack with a hydration pouch.  I don't care if people think I look stupid; I'm out getting more runs instead of stopping for liquids.


----------



## kbird (Jan 1, 2017)

TheArchitect said:


> I get dehydrated easily and don't want to stop a lot so I wear a small pack with a hydration pouch.  I don't care if people think I look stupid; I'm out getting more runs instead of stopping for liquids.


Agreed and I think I do too, it seems to make quite a difference for me. I usually only stop once for lunch and that's about it.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 1, 2017)

I get dehydrated easily too that's why I park close to the lift. Beer,
food and pee breaks are closer than going into the lodge and I don't look stupid ..... well usually 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kbird (Jan 1, 2017)

Beer? I can't drink beer when skiing, all that does is dehydrate me even more. After skiing, now that is a different story haha. :beer:


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 1, 2017)

I drink 151 when I ski...shots. I fuel my Joni handwarmers with it too.




I light my J's with the ciggy hole on the other side.
Here's a pic of the other side, see, ciggy hole.





Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kbird (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh Lord, 151 Corn? Getting heartburn just thinking about that haha


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 1, 2017)

Anyone else remember Joni handwarmers? Do they still make them? My bro had two of them. Used them while making collections on his paper route. Had to tear off those little paper stubs, impossible with gloves on. They worked, bulky, and smelly though 


Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Jan 1, 2017)

Things I don't understand:
Backpacks on the East Coast
People who ski with a bluetooth speaker so we all have to experience their musical choices
Fully rockered powder boards on the East Coast in less than 4" of fresh snow


----------



## kbird (Jan 1, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Anyone else remember Joni handwarmers? Do they still make them? My bro had two of them. Used them while making collections on his paper route. Had to tear off those little paper stubs, impossible with gloves on. They worked, bulky, and smelly though



I used to have one when I was a kid, no idea what happen to it. I don't think they make them anymore, but zippo makes a knock-off of them.
http://www.acehardware.com/product/..._clickid=76ff238f-2856-440b-8341-debfcd5edf0c


----------



## tumbler (Jan 1, 2017)

Saw some great old school fanny packs the past few days.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 1, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Things I don't understand:
> Backpacks on the East Coast
> People who ski with a bluetooth speaker so we all have to experience their musical choices
> Fully rockered powder boards on the East Coast in less than 4" of fresh snow



Also skiing in jeans.


----------



## elks (Jan 1, 2017)

With two younger boys, not  having a backpack would mean constant trips back and forth to the car and depending which resorts you are skiing, that can be a major or minor pain.   "I'm thirsty." "I'm hungry." "I'm too hot, can you carry my fleece?"  "It's cold, do you have an extra layer?" "My gloves are wet." etc. Welcome to skiing with kids!

I have to say that once you get used to skiing with a backpack, not wearing one feels very odd...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 1, 2017)

I can't get the obsession that so many of the holiday weekend only crowd has with wearing the jersey of their favorite sports team over their ski coat???  At times this weekend I wasn't sure if I was skiing in VT or in either Madison Square Garden (lots of Knicks and Rangers jerseys) or Metlife Stadium will all of the OBJ Giants jerseys!!!


----------



## bootladder (Jan 1, 2017)

Secretly, Puckit wants one of these and didn't get it for Christmas...


----------



## moresnow (Jan 1, 2017)

TheArchitect said:


> I get dehydrated easily and don't want to stop a lot so I wear a small pack with a hydration pouch.  I don't care if people think I look stupid; I'm out getting more runs instead of stopping for liquids.


This.


kbird said:


> Agreed and I think I do too, it seems to make quite a difference for me. I usually only stop once for lunch and that's about it.


And this.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm amazed that so many people are concerned with other people having backpacks. I've skied with a backpack for probably 10 years or so now. It started simply because the new camera I got at the time was too big to fit in my jacket pocket. I carry a drink with me in there (non-alcoholic as I too get dehydrated while skiing and prefer to save the beer for after skiing) as well as a small snack. Depending on the weather I may also stash an extra layer in there (or use it to store a layer that I take a layer off while skiing). I sometimes have an extra pair of goggles. And of course my camera is in there (which is now a DSLR camera). I don't believe in leaving anything in the lodge and try to avoid going in the lodge as much as possible.

That said, I'll agree that I don't understand so many kids having backpacks now. I have no issues with adults having them, but I don't see much need for a kid to have one.


----------



## kbird (Jan 1, 2017)

@Moresnow… here's a great article written about skiing dehydration, it's far more common than most people think.
http://www.onthesnow.com/news/a/106...e-ski-hill--improve-performance-and-endurance
Oddly enough, there's also a reference to people skiing with backpacks…
'Ironically, a lot of people were carrying backpacks, but weren’t necessarily drinking,' Seifert notes.
['John Seifert, associate professor in the Movement Science Lab at Montana State University. The exercise physiologist has been studying hydration in skiers for two decades.']


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 1, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Also skiing in jeans.



Unless you're rocking it.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 1, 2017)

Scruffy said:


> Unless you're rocking it.



I skin in jeans , perfect moisture removal rate for me . Put my ski pants on when I take my skins off.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 1, 2017)

bootladder said:


> Secretly, Puckit wants one of these and didn't get it for Christmas...
> View attachment 21387


I would so rock that shit!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 1, 2017)

drjeff said:


> I can't get the obsession that so many of the holiday weekend only crowd has with wearing the jersey of their favorite sports team over their ski coat???  At times this weekend I wasn't sure if I was skiing in VT or in either Madison Square Garden (lots of Knicks and Rangers jerseys) or Metlife Stadium will all of the OBJ Giants jerseys!!!



Go Giants next year for skins.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 1, 2017)

cdskier said:


> I'm amazed that so many people are concerned with other people having backpacks.



I have friends who wear hydration and small backpacks same as you. 

But when you see a slope full of crouching missiles all wearing backpacks (which only happens holiday time) it does seem odd.

Not really concern I think.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 1, 2017)

kbird said:


> @Moresnow… here's a great article written about skiing dehydration, it's far more common than most people think.
> http://www.onthesnow.com/news/a/106...e-ski-hill--improve-performance-and-endurance
> Oddly enough, there's also a reference to people skiing with backpacks…
> 'Ironically, a lot of people were carrying backpacks, but weren’t necessarily drinking,' Seifert notes.
> ['John Seifert, associate professor in the Movement Science Lab at Montana State University. The exercise physiologist has been studying hydration in skiers for two decades.']


I've never peed orange juice. 

I usually ski with a bladder that holds up to 3L. There have been days where I've finished a full one.  Trees will do that to you.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jan 2, 2017)

K2 backpack purchased 3 years ago. Still has tags on as I thought I needed something, but find skiing "light" makes for a better experience. Oh well....


----------



## Sugart (Jan 2, 2017)

Who gives a shit what other people are doing/wearing. You guys sound like a bunch of Andy Rooneys


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 2, 2017)

i wear a backpack because the strap on my fannypack broke.


----------



## Tin (Jan 2, 2017)

Sugart said:


> Who gives a shit what other people are doing/wearing. You guys sound like a bunch of Andy Rooneys



Says the guy from south Jersey who rocks jeans and an avalanche beacon while skiing Snowshed.


I don't care if you wear a pack, just don't let it get caught so they have to stop the chair when you get to the top.


----------



## machski (Jan 2, 2017)

The only time I have a pack in the East (inbounds) is when I anticipate severe wind holds and plan to hike/skin up.  Then I need so e extra gear to climb up/ski down with.  Out west when needing beacon/probe/shovel, totally different story


----------



## dlague (Jan 2, 2017)

kelly001 said:


> With two younger boys, not  having a backpack would mean constant trips back and forth to the car and depending which resorts you are skiing, that can be a major or minor pain.   "I'm thirsty." "I'm hungry." "I'm too hot, can you carry my fleece?"  "It's cold, do you have an extra layer?" "My gloves are wet." etc. Welcome to skiing with kids!
> 
> I have to say that once you get used to skiing with a backpack, not wearing one feels very odd...


We skied with four boys all starting around 3 years old - never needed a pack.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 2, 2017)

I think the ski movies are responsible!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 2, 2017)

I haven't noticed an over abundance of packs, or sports jerseys......

I tend to only notice the true rarities, like 25 year old rear entry ski boots.

Never much cared for skiing with a pack.  Just assume leave it in the lodge.  Going in and out of the lodge at Wildcat, Crotched or Attitash really isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## dlague (Jan 2, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I haven't noticed an over abundance of packs, or sports jerseys......
> 
> I tend to only notice the true rarities, like 25 year old rear entry ski boots.
> 
> Never much cared for skiing with a pack.  Just assume leave it in the lodge.  Going in and out of the lodge at Wildcat, Crotched or Attitash really isn't that big of a deal.


I agree!  It is easy to go to the lodge real quick.  Especially when it is cold.  The few time I used a pack the extra gloves were cold and beer was shaken up.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bootladder (Jan 2, 2017)

Sugart said:


> Who gives a shit what other people are doing/wearing. You guys sound like a bunch of Andy Rooneys



HAH! You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 2, 2017)

I strongly dislike skiing with a pack on. I never do it at a resort in the east, but do bc.
Out west however I always wear one. I DRINK ALOT of water (6-7 gallons a day) back east without elevation. Out west I need more to stay hydrated. My pack has a 3 litre bladder in it. I drink that in the morning and refill at lunch for the afternoon runs.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 2, 2017)

drjeff said:


> I can't get the obsession that so many of the holiday weekend only crowd has with wearing the jersey of their favorite sports team over their ski coat???  At times this weekend I wasn't sure if I was skiing in VT or in either Madison Square Garden (lots of Knicks and Rangers jerseys) or Metlife Stadium will all of the OBJ Giants jerseys!!!



Well just to let you know, and semi back up my fellow NY metropolitan area breathren,  Patriot and Bruin (and Sox) attire was on full display at both Sunapee and Loon this weekend.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 2, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Well just to let you know, and semi back up my fellow NY metropolitan area breathren,  Patriot and Bruin (and Sox) attire was on full display at both Sunapee and Loon this weekend.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I saw plenty of the football jersey over ski coat look yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Jan 2, 2017)

dlague said:


> We skied with four boys all starting around 3 years old - never needed a pack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Grew up 1 of 3 boys, and I have 3 girls that started at 3 or 4 years old. Never had a backpack. You bring your stuff to the lodge, not onto the Mountian.

That said, I do occasionally ski with a pack (like last Friday) when I skin up to get pre-open first tracks and need the pack for skins, binding inserts, layers, etc. But even then I will typically ditch the pack after a few runs.

But if you ski with a pack and don't cause issues then go for it. But if the lift stops for you then lose it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 2, 2017)

When I used to ski with a nice superzoom lens camera I'd use a small Dakine backpack. Figured I almost never crashed on my back and it was too large to fit in any kind of coat pocket.

I'd throw some other things in there as well since I was carrying a pack anyway.

The camera eventually broke (though not from being carried in a ski pack!) and don't bother with any of that now.

As for skiing in jeans.. my jeans aren't the skinny hipster variety so it's not really an issue. Been trending more towards spandex style pants lately but I'll still rock the jeans if it's going to be insanely cold.


----------



## Sugart (Jan 2, 2017)

Tin said:


> Says the guy from south Jersey who rocks jeans and an avalanche beacon while skiing Snowshed.
> 
> 
> I don't care if you wear a pack, just don't let it get caught so they have to stop the chair when you get to the top.



Lets face it, I look good in jeans and how are you going to find me on those tough greens when I get lost.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 2, 2017)

Sugart said:


> Who gives a shit what other people are doing/wearing. You guys sound like a bunch of Andy Rooneys



Sugart you nailed it. Skiing is the one sport where everyone... the local broke bum to the Porche SUV driving out of stater, can look at each other, point and think "what an asshole".

All that matters is it's people having fun enjoying the outdoors and doing something positive for their fitness.


----------



## dlague (Jan 3, 2017)

slatham said:


> Grew up 1 of 3 boys, and I have 3 girls that started at 3 or 4 years old. Never had a backpack. You bring your stuff to the lodge, not onto the Mountian.
> 
> That said, I do occasionally ski with a pack (like last Friday) when I skin up to get pre-open first tracks and need the pack for skins, binding inserts, layers, etc. But even then I will typically ditch the pack after a few runs.
> 
> But if you ski with a pack and don't cause issues then go for it. But if the lift stops for you then lose it.


When skinning or backcountry skiing it makes perfect sense.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 3, 2017)

I do not think any one really gives two shots whether someone wears a pack or not.  I think it is more of a curiosity thing.  Inquiring minds want to know?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 3, 2017)

Don't care if you wear it, just take it off on the lift. 

Watched a small boy, probably 9-10 get stuck on a lift yesterday because his pack got stuck on the back rest, his father was also on the lift with a pack on. The liftie stopped the lift before he hit the stop bar. Some of the straps on those Osprey's can definitely keep a 60-70 pound child stuck.


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't see the problem. I'm looking at a couple jansports right now that I might start rocking. Just need to find one that my selfie stick will fit in.


----------



## Tin (Jan 3, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> I don't see the problem. I'm looking at a couple jansports right now that I might start rocking. Just need to find one that my selfie stick will fit in.



Jansport is so 1997. Get an LL Bean one with your initials on it.


----------



## dlague (Jan 3, 2017)

Actually you want to make sure you have plenty of storage!  Should hold a whole families worth of layers or extra gear.







Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nkLottery (Jan 3, 2017)

I get it--it looks overkill...but I don't really care.  I'm conscious of all straps before I leave the lodge so there's nothing too loose that could get caught.  Tighten all compression straps so there's no extra bulkiness or flopping around.  My backpack is for water first and foremost, a few small snacks, and maybe one extra layer if it's super cold or rainy.  It's not much and I don't see it as a problem


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 3, 2017)

Do you guys that carry water really ski all day without a single break?

I ski a lot,  more than my friends and most of my family want to, but I still need to take some time for a quick break to get a drink of water and to use the washroom every 2 - 4 hours. It's also nice to just take off my helmet and coat inside for a few minutes as well. If I am going to take off my pack, find my water, undo the cap, concentrate on not spilling any of it... I'll just go the lodge.

I'm not sure how much I would use water even if I brought it with me, right now I am (fat) biking for 2 - 3 hours at a time and I don't normally bother digging into my pack for water even though it's there.


----------



## TheArchitect (Jan 3, 2017)

ironhippy said:


> Do you guys that carry water really ski all day without a single break?
> 
> I ski a lot,  more than my friends and most of my family want to, but I still need to take some time for a quick break to get a drink of water and to use the washroom every 2 - 4 hours. It's also nice to just take off my helmet and coat inside for a few minutes as well. If I am going to take off my pack, find my water, undo the cap, concentrate on not spilling any of it... I'll just go the lodge.
> 
> I'm not sure how much I would use water even if I brought it with me, right now I am (fat) biking for 2 - 3 hours at a time and I don't normally bother digging into my pack for water even though it's there.



I usually take one break for lunch but I'd never make it to lunch without really needing water.  I sweat like crazy and get dehydrated easily.  I get migraine headaches when I get dehydrated so I'll do whatever I can to stay dehydrated.  I don't want to stop multiple times a day if I can avoid it.  I can only get about 10-12 days in a year so I want to make them count.

No need to dig out the water; I've got a Camelbak and just drink out of the hose.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 3, 2017)

I've been contemplating a Camelbak or other type system for a while, but hear and have seen icing issues which seems to make it not worth having.  I don't know about you guys, but I also drink a bunch of water and usually stop 2-4 times a day to piss also.  Stopping for a couple of minutes doesn't really bother me all that much to be honest.


----------



## TheArchitect (Jan 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I've been contemplating a Camelbak or other type system for a while, but hear and have seen icing issues which seems to make it not worth having.  I don't know about you guys, but I also drink a bunch of water and usually stop 2-4 times a day to piss also.  Stopping for a couple of minutes doesn't really bother me all that much to be honest.



The winter Camelbak packs have an insulated tube.  You take a drink and then blow a puff of air back into the tube to clear any remaining water.  I've never had any icing issues doing that.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 3, 2017)

TheArchitect said:


> The winter Camelbak packs have an insulated tube.  You take a drink and then blow a puff of air back into the tube to clear any remaining water.  I've never had any icing issues doing that.



Ah!  It must have not been a "Winter Camelbak" then.  His seemed to just have a regular tube which froze repeatedly.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I've been contemplating a Camelbak or other type system for a while, but hear and have seen icing issues which seems to make it not worth having.  I don't know about you guys, but I also drink a bunch of water and usually stop 2-4 times a day to piss also.  Stopping for a couple of minutes doesn't really bother me all that much to be honest.


I don't use bottles of water, way to much effort. Just drink from a camelback bladder. The winter ones have a neoprene cover on the hose and a insulated cap as well. My pack has the tube go inside the shoulder strap as well to keep it warm. On real cold days there is pockets in there that I can put a handwarmer if needed.
I stop several times a day to pissed as well. I just find a tree that looks thirsty and help it out (works much better in a glade).

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## crank (Jan 3, 2017)

Insulated tube does not matter because the valve will still freeze.  You just have to do the blowback thing after drinking then there will not be water in the tube or the valve.  I used to sometimes ski with a camelback, but have not used one in years.  For water I carry one of those pocket size bladders in a pocket.

Regarding  people skiing with backpacks - I don't really care or notice.  Sometimes I use one if I want to carry camera gear or extra layers or food.  I almost always carry one when xc skiing or hiking so wearing a pack while skiing is no big deal other than you have to be careful getting off the damn chairlift.


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't drink nearly as much water in the winter, in the fall I use less and less water on my regular bike rides, to the point where I'll stop needing it on my weeknight rides (less than 2 hours) before it starts freezing.


on the other side of efficient mountain travel:
I watched this the other week (ultra runner Killian Jornet) and he shocked me by saying for his 20+ hour ski mountaineering trip, he was only bringing one 500 ml collapsible water bottle because there were *3* spots he could fill up. 

So for 20+ hours of skiing/climbing (~ 77 kms of travel, 9000 m of elevation) he was only planning on consuming 2 liters of water. He mentioned he would probably only have a couple of snickers bars during that time too.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 3, 2017)

ironhippy said:


> I don't drink nearly as much water in the winter, in the fall I use less and less water on my regular bike rides, to the point where I'll stop needing it on my weeknight rides (less than 2 hours) before it starts freezing.
> 
> 
> on the other side of efficient mountain travel:
> ...



Wow!


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 3, 2017)

I would never be caught dead with a pack on while skinning the carriage road or the cog. So embarrassing!!! What am I? A boy scout?  

But I get thirsty walking from my Beaver Creek condo to the lift (thank god for those escalators!), and I wouldn't want to have to call the wife to have her bring me my glove liners and neck-up.....total gaper move!!!

east v west


----------



## moresnow (Jan 3, 2017)

ironhippy said:


> I don't drink nearly as much water in the winter, in the fall I use less and less water on my regular bike rides, to the point where I'll stop needing it on my weeknight rides (less than 2 hours) before it starts freezing.
> 
> 
> on the other side of efficient mountain travel:
> ...


You can't compare yourself to Kilian. That man is half goat.


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 4, 2017)

moresnow said:


> You can't compare yourself to Kilian. That man is half goat.



oh I am not trying to, I just hadn't really looked into what the extreme high level athletes do to fuel themselves. 
2 liters over 20 hours and 9000 m of elevation almost seems impossible.. but so does a lot of the stuff he does.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 4, 2017)

I typically use a small backpack with a bladder in it when I'm in VT or out west.  I don't like stopping into the lodge except for lunch or to end the day.

Not sure why some of you are so bent about this...


----------



## trackbiker (Jan 4, 2017)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Not sure why some of you are so bent about this...



 I don't think most people care if you haul a backpack around all day because you can't fit a bottle of water and a snack in your pockets.
What we do care about is when you get hung up on the lift and it stops because your ass is hanging the air and we have to wait around on the lift or in line for 20minutes to an hour for patrol to rescue your ass.


----------



## Fallingdown (Jan 4, 2017)

I love having a backpack. You can put extra gear in it, a snack. Works great! I hate going back to the lodge unless I am going to have lunch.


----------



## colinuberalles (Jan 4, 2017)

Hiding them on the mountain is a great idea! But, if you have a big enough jacket, you could probably fit a few in there...


----------



## Tin (Jan 4, 2017)

colinuberalles said:


> Hiding them on the mountain is a great idea! But, if you have a big enough jacket, you could probably fit a few in there...



I had a Budweiser that was in my pocket knock the wind out of me and I thought I might have broke some ribs after a good fall. I had a Subaru key go about 2" into my upper quad. Now only my phone goes in my pockets.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 4, 2017)

trackbiker said:


> What we do care about is when you get hung up on the lift and it stops because your ass is hanging the air and we have to wait around on the lift or in line for 20minutes to an hour for patrol to rescue your ass.



How many cases have there actually been of this happening? The way some people are talking here make it seem like they see this happen on a regular basis.


----------



## Jully (Jan 4, 2017)

Tin said:


> I had a Budweiser that was in my pocket knock the wind out of me and I thought I might have broke some ribs after a good fall. I had a Subaru key go about 2" into my upper quad. Now only my phone goes in my pockets.



Those Subaru keys are absolute daggers! Not sure if they still make the daggers anymore though.


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2017)

Man Hanging by backpack unconscious cut off the lift

http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/05/arapahoe-basin-chairlift-rescue/

Boy Rescued hanging by back pack the second one this year

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-rescue-getting-backpack-stuck-chairlift.html
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=42768169&nid=148


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 5, 2017)

Just saw the A-Basin story. Crazy! Hope he's OK.


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Just saw the A-Basin story. Crazy! Hope he's OK.



poor guy probably just wanted to avoid the lodge


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2017)

dlague said:


> Man Hanging by backpack unconscious cut off the lift
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/05/arapahoe-basin-chairlift-rescue/
> 
> ...



Was going to comment about Sundance one.   Same lift but different location.  There is no need for a kid to have a backpack on.


----------



## TheArchitect (Jan 5, 2017)

It's like this thread willed those two incidents to happen just to prove a point :-?  If you hear of some old guy hanging off the lift by his backpack this Saturday you can be sure it's me ;-)


----------



## Edd (Jan 5, 2017)

dlague said:


> Man Hanging by backpack unconscious cut off the lift
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/05/arapahoe-basin-chairlift-rescue/



Yeah, I'm all set with backpacks on the lift now. That's a stupid accident if I ever saw one.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 5, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> Was going to comment about Sundance one.   Same lift but different location.  There is no need for a kid to have a backpack on.



Where is he supposed to put his weed?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2017)

dlague said:


> poor guy probably just wanted to avoid the lodge


[emoji38]

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2017)

NY DirtBag said:


> Where is he supposed to put his weed?



The kid was like 10 years old.....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> The kid was like 10 years old.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Not at A Basin - that was an adult.  Plus weed fits in your pocket including the one hitter and a lighter.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 6, 2017)

dlague said:


> Not at A Basin - that was an adult.  Plus weed fits in your pocket including the one hitter and a lighter.



yeah but what about the dab rig and blow torch? Can't get all dabbed up with just a one hitter


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 6, 2017)

ironhippy said:


> yeah but what about the dab rig and blow torch? Can't get all dabbed up with just a one hitter


lol!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 6, 2017)

2 words. Vap Pen

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Jan 6, 2017)

jimmywilson69 said:


> 2 words. Vap Pen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



+1

Never need a pack for my vape.

I never realized how dangerous backpacks are until I read this thread; seems like people get hung up on lifts all the time!


----------



## Breakout12 (Jan 6, 2017)

Here's another one: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## skifree (Jan 6, 2017)

my son got hung up on sunnyside lift at waterville not wearing a pack.
bungee cords that hold the seat pads snagged him. complained to mtn ops but fell on deaf ears.
I always check for snags before offloading now.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 9, 2017)

Anyone see/hear any ski areas instituting new policies for packs on lifts? On Sunday Sugarbush was asking people to sit with their bags in their laps and specifically mentioned it was as a result of the incident at A-Basin (although this message didn't seem to be consistent from all lifties...but that could just be some staff being lazy or not caring). I'll have to admit, riding the lift with my pack in my lap was refreshingly comfortable.


----------



## TheArchitect (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, it appears I cursed myself up-thread talking about how my Camelbak never freezes.  It did on Saturday and while I was thirsty I didn't die of dehydration.  I may try skiing without it next time out, especially if Sugarbush is now asking people to take them off.  I STILL don't care what I look like if I AM wearing it :-D


----------



## cdskier (Jan 9, 2017)

To be fair...this weekend was exceptionally cold (although with no wind it was very pleasant and didn't "feel" that cold). Interestingly enough, I didn't see that many people with back packs. I was expecting a lot more. (I also still don't care what I look like either!)


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 9, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Anyone see/hear any ski areas instituting new policies for packs on lifts?.



my local hill will force you to put it on your lap, they started doing it last year.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 9, 2017)

I think it was Jay I was at last season and the season before when I saw they had signs to place backpacks on your lap while on the lifts.


----------



## TheArchitect (Jan 17, 2017)

So given the recent threads about backpacks here and on other skiing forums I decided to see if there were other options for those of us who really want water while skiing.  I found this under-the-jacket hydration pack which seems pretty slim.  

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0083SO9WQ/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ABP4V7978JK7H

I just ordered one and if it shows up in time I'll try it out this weekend.  The other things I normally carry in my pack will go in pockets.


----------



## mccleaks (Jan 17, 2017)

TheArchitect said:


> So given the recent threads about backpacks here and on other skiing forums I decided to see if there were other options for those of us who really want water while skiing.  I found this under-the-jacket hydration pack which seems pretty slim.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0083SO9WQ/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ABP4V7978JK7H
> 
> I just ordered one and if it shows up in time I'll try it out this weekend.  The other things I normally carry in my pack will go in pockets.



I used to have a camelback that was just the size of the bladder, no room for anything else. I would wear it under my jacket to keep from anything tangling and to keep the water from freezing. The downside is that your back will sweat like crazy with the added insulation of the thing.


----------



## mccleaks (Jan 17, 2017)

On the topic of wearing a backpack though, I only do it when I want beers with me. Typically only 1 person in the group I'm skiing with will be the beer mule with the backpack and everyone else will throw a couple in their pockets. If I lose that battle and have to be the mule for the day I'll throw a hydration bladder in there too and maybe a snack that I likely wont eat. I'll also be handing out beers to complete strangers to lighten the load as quickly as possible. I dont mind skiing with it at all, but the added step of un-clipping the waist belt and swinging into my lap on the chair is a pain in the ass. On a weekend when its in your lap and not on an empty seat next to you on the chair its even more of a pain in the ass.
Gonna have to look into Tin's suggestion of just hiding beers all over the mountain.


----------



## tumbler (Jan 17, 2017)

Just make sure you throw out your empties.  Sick of seeing cans and bottles strewn under the liftline.


----------



## mccleaks (Jan 17, 2017)

tumbler said:


> Just make sure you throw out your empties.  Sick of seeing cans and bottles strewn under the liftline.



Always throw the empties out. I cant stand seeing them under the lift on the way up. A lot of mountains seem to be getting better in recent years about having a trash can when you get off the lift. Otherwise I crush the empties and throw them back in the pack or in a pocket.


----------



## jimmck (Jan 18, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Anyone see/hear any ski areas instituting new policies for packs on lifts? On Sunday Sugarbush was asking people to sit with their bags in their laps and specifically mentioned it was as a result of the incident at A-Basin (although this message didn't seem to be consistent from all lifties...but that could just be some staff being lazy or not caring). I'll have to admit, riding the lift with my pack in my lap was refreshingly comfortable.


Wachusett has now implemented a policy of not allowing backpacks on their lifts, asking those that ride the lifts to place packs on their laps when loading.

I've seen mostly hydration backpacks there.  FWIW, I've even seen patrollers taking off their backpacks and riding the lifts with said backpack on their lap.


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 18, 2017)

Saw a sign at Cannon to take off backpacks. Can't remember ever seeing that before.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 18, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> Saw a sign at Cannon to take off backpacks. Can't remember ever seeing that before.


I saw a no pissing sign behind patrol shacks too


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 18, 2017)

Puck it said:


> I saw a no pissing sign behind patrol shacks too


----------



## 2Planker (Jan 18, 2017)

[/QUOTE] "I've even seen patrollers taking off their backpacks and riding the lifts with said backpack on their lap.[/QUOTE]

That's just NOT possible if/when you're carrying other essential patrol gear, such as Toboggans, Bamboo, ropes, signage, O2, ect.....

If I'm outside (7am-5pm) the pack is on.  There is no "personal gear" in it.


----------



## abc (Jan 18, 2017)

While I don't carry backpack in the northeast, I do when I ski out west. Actually, just a hydration pack. But it has extra storage section which I put extra gloves and stuff like that in.

I never had problem with riding chairs. It isn't big enough to change how I sit on the chair. And there's no loose straps to catch on the chair. (I mean, the straps are there to keep the pack to the body, so strap them!)


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 19, 2017)

Most packs have other straps beside just the ones to secure it on your body.Especially ones for skiing.


----------



## dlague (Jan 19, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Most packs have other straps beside just the ones to secure it on your body.Especially ones for skiing.


Backcountry packs are loaded with straps.  I see a lot of those out there!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Jan 19, 2017)

dlague said:


> Backcountry packs are loaded with straps.  I see a lot of those out there!


I make them short, or tuck them in. 

(I use a hydration pack skiing out west)


----------



## buellski (Jan 19, 2017)

Homage to the Gaper Spirit Animal!


----------



## dlague (Jan 19, 2017)

buellski said:


> Homage to the Gaper Spirit Animal!
> 
> View attachment 21562


Geez - got climbing gear and all!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Morwax (Feb 1, 2017)

Everyone please check the forums before wearing just anything.. There have been a set of unwritten rules stored in some little minds about how you should dress, act and move about the hill.. There will be another unwritten list of words and names for anyone breaking this unwritten set of rules. You will only get the words when you have achieved a certain level of expertise in the eyes of the shallow list keepers. If only I knew in 1972 about bear trap binding being ghey..My dad said they were cool because my skis wouldn't fall off.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2017)

As seen at Sundance today. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2017)

And in Switzerland.....




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2017)

Saw a dude at Stratton yesterday with a big arse pack and a few caribiners.  I've gone pretty far in the woods there, but never felt I needed anything that couldn't be packed in my coat.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Saw a dude at Stratton yesterday with a big arse pack and a few caribiners.  I've gone pretty far in the woods there, but never felt I needed anything that couldn't be packed in my coat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did he look like this?


----------



## Glenn (Apr 3, 2017)

Pretty close! The pack was about that size.


----------

